# Accidentally drank milk?!



## Bunnycat (Dec 22, 2011)

I was reading something on the computer and didn't notice my rabbit sipping from my cereal bowl sitting on the window sill. It pretty much only had milk in it but I know she got a taste. The cereal that I had thankfully was not _too_ sugary - it was Honey Bunches of Oats, so that's better than Fruit Loops and Cocoa Puffs I suppose. 

But will this make her sick? If so, what should I look out for?
Thanks!


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 22, 2011)

I suppose calcium would be the main problem, followed by the fat. Hopefully her kidneys & liver will be able to handle them ok. However in the future never have things around that she shouldn't eat. Next time it could be worse.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 22, 2011)

The only thing to watch for is the runs. Shouldn't be anything to worry about unless the amount was excessive.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Dec 22, 2011)

Benjamin has ate yogurt especially when he is sick without any problems. Inicially it depends of the rabbit. Just be careful in future. Some of them are little pigs and will eat anything you do - french fries, hamburgers etc have all been posted. lol


----------



## PeachySteph (Dec 22, 2011)

*gmas rabbit wrote: *


> Benjamin has ate yogurt especially when he is sick without any problems. Inicially it depends of the rabbit. Just be careful in future. Some of them are little pigs and will eat anything you do - french fries, hamburgers etc have all been posted. lol


My Ellie tries to steal discarded cheerios the 1yr old drops randomly. So far, I'm too quick for her. lol Hopefully our son will grow out of that before she gets faster/sneakier. Any mom understands that you'll find those dang cheerios in the WEIRDEST places! :?


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Dec 22, 2011)

You gotta get one of those Gyro-Bowls or whatever they're called. Apparently they're completely spill proof...


----------



## jcottonl02 (Dec 22, 2011)

Watch her for the next few days and monitor her poop etc. and just keep an eye.

She'll most likely be completely fine to be honest. A few little sips shouldn't do any permanent damage.

Benji was running along the carpet and then suddenly started chewing. I was like...WHAT THE HELL??!! I went to him but he'd already eaten and gulped down whatever it was that was on the floor, im guessing a crumb or something but he was absolutely fine. Scared me though!

Jen


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah I caught Toby gnawing on a dried out pizza crust the other day... silly rabbits don't know what's good for them!

As others have said, just monitor and make sure everything is normal.


----------

